

Who wants to grab a beer in Austin? - sixQuarks

Visiting Austin for a few days.  Who wants to grab a beer and talk startups?
======
vitovito
There's an active "Austin Startups" group on Facebook you might post at:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/austinstartups/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/austinstartups/)

You might also see about visiting Capital Factory or WeWork.

~~~
sixQuarks
thanks for the tip

